# Doreset England



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, cardiff! kay: 
Dorset seems to be worth a visit! :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I used to love visiting Dorset when I lived in England. Spent a lot of time down on Portland Isle. Fantastic photos, I look forward to more.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, defiantely worth a visit like all of the UK

More Poole
































































I'll take 2 please!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

BTW, you should be putting links back to the Flickr Page for each photo you post to be compliant with their Terms of Use.

Flickr blocked _all_ images at SSC earlier this week because people weren't doing that.

Further reading.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1357713

http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/72157626466563506/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Dorchester, i funny place as it seeemed to be a major crossroads (looking at the amount fo traffic goign through it) but also had alot of odd museum such as the Tutankamune museum, teddy bear museum, terracotta warrior museum, dinosaur museum etc.


P3237153 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237154 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237155 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237157 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237159 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237160 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237161 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237162 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237163 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

great pics - must get to see more of england and the UK one day (other than the london I have seen)


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

cardiff said:


> I'll take 2 please!


Is this a yacht manufacturing plant?


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW!! Thank you for the beautiful pictures of the stunning Dorset and etc, I realy enjoyed them.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Gorgeous phototour of such a beautiful little town! PM me if you would like me to correct the typo in the heading.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments, London is the tip of the iceburg spongeg, I think it was where they were making the yachts Portonuts


P3237164 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237165 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237167 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237170 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237174 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237168 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237169 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237173 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Another nice set! :applause:


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Great photos, cardiff.

Such a shame that we ruin these beautiful buildings with grotesque shop fronts and messy streetscapes, though.

Perhaps if we sorted that out there wouldn't be such a negative view of towns and cities in this country.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. Its a mix bag Pennypacker, some are excellent, some are bad, nearly all are improving and its quite hard to spoil what is great archtiecture

Onto Weymouth, lovey seaside resort that has a mix of most british seaside towns.








[/url] P3237178 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr[/IMG]


P3237180 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237181 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237184 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237185 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237186 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237188 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237189 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237190 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237192 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237194 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P3237197 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Sand scultpture


P3237200 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237201 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237219 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237220 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237222 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237225 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237230 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Superb shots of all these wonderful places in Dorset, cardiff! Weymouth is lovely in that weather though I have yet to go to Poole and Dorchester. They both look very interesting.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

They are definately worth a visit bristol_Mike


P3237231 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237235 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237238 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237241 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Interesting 


P3237242 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237244 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Napoleonic fort


P3237248 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Outstanding! kay:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you!


P3237256 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237263 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237266 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237268 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237272 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237273 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237275 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237280 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237285 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

that cathedral is magnificent


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Excellent pictures and wonderful places :drool:

Thank you very much for sharing :cheers2:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, 


P3237198 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237224 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237226 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237232 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237233 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237271 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237279 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237281 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237287 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237288 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Next up a few natural beauties in the area


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Chesel beach


P3237292 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Looking towards Weymouth (and where the olympic sailing is oing to be held)


P3237297 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Lulworth cove


P3237317 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237321 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237341 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P3237346 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

and thats it!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

:master: great weather, stunning beach, lovely houses wow everything is just so beautiful in Doreset England. I will try to visit this place in the summer :bow:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Chesel beach is gigantic. 

Once again, lovely places, thanks for showing. Everything looking glorious.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

definately worth a visit so143 as you are so close anyway. Thanks Portonuts


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Lovely, absolutely lovely. Let's hope I have some time and money left, this year, to go and visit England.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The little, town harbour in Weymouth looks lovely.

I really want to go on the 'Thomas Hardy trail' in Dorset.


----------



## MusicMan1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures Cardiff, lovely shots.
I absolutely love Dorchester and Weymouth, both are lovely towns. However, having driven through Poole, I really can't say I like the look of the town centre, it seemed very much full of 60s concrete from what I saw of it. The older parts you posted look nice mind. 
Bournemouth looks quite nice however. I adore Winchester though, would love to visit it someday!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, I think Poole has a very pretty central core of a main shopping street and quay side with some ancillary side streets, but as you said this is surrounded more modern buildings which are completely out of character with the original town due to the massive influx of wealth in the area over recent decades. Also i don't think the town center fulfills any role to the multimillion heirs who live on pricy Sandbanks so has therefore never expanded beyond its historic streets. The other places though are really beautiful!


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Gorgeous thread--glad I got to see it.


----------



## Pryde Hart (Dec 17, 2013)

Another good and well presented photo thread.


----------

